# Spanish prescriptions in UK?



## Rumspringa (Aug 7, 2007)

Just a quickie...got a prescription for the donor's drugs from my Spanish clinic....before I start calling round my usual places here - do you know if they'll accept it or should I just get the drugs in Spain?

Thanks all xxx


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Rumspringa 

I went to my gp who wrote out a private prescription so that I could get the drugs here.

It can't be A NHS prescription (green side of paper og form but the other white side of paper).

I also bought some of the drugs in Spain so that i wuldn't have to chase them up on England.

hope that helps

odettex


----------



## josie B (Feb 29, 2008)

I get a prescription from my clinic in Denmark and couldn't get any pharmacy in the UK to dispense ( despite Danish Doctor saying it should be valid throughout the EU)


I get mine from the Italian pharmacy ( Cerati), Monica is excellent there - english is second to non, prices comparable to UK, and efficent delivery too

Good luck

Josie x


----------

